# Diagnosis Coding for Pro-fee Billing



## 3labs (Sep 16, 2008)

In billing for the professional services of an anesthesiologist, if the documented diagnosis on the anesthesia record is different from both the OP report and/or the pathology report, which diagnosis can be coded for billing?

If using a diagnosis other than what the anesthesiologist documented, do they need to clarify prior to claim submission?

Any official references or documents to support your reply would be greatly appreciated!


----------

